# So my dog just peed on my pant leg



## Bugsy (Jul 2, 2009)

I was walking my 7mo old cockapoo. And on one street corner I had him close to me on the leash. And I felt him brush up against me and I lazily looked down.... he had his leg lifted and was peeing on my pants.



I feel like an utter failure. Is this the surest sign that he just has not respect for me whatsoever or what!??

I train him, he comes when called (although sometimes ignores), he's very well behaved. He walks by my side loose leash for a lot of the time... he allows me to handle him when brushing his teeth, combing his hair every day. I THOUGHT he accepted me as his leader or something to that effect. He was perfectly paper trained, except he's now a few weeks into adolescent behavior now which I understand can lead to misbehavior. But... peeing on his own owner's leg!???

am i a complete failure of a dog owner? I had him since he was 8 weeks old... got him from a breeder.


----------



## Entwine (Jan 14, 2009)

This happened on a walk outside and you were walking him close to your leg? 

Sounds like he got the urge to pee and your leg just happened to be in the way.


----------



## Bugsy (Jul 2, 2009)

Really.. I'm having a hard time not taking this so personally.


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

There is another way to view it. Dogs will pee on people and their personal items (bedding, clothing, etc) to try and draw closer to them...it's called Social Marking and can happen when the dog is really stressed/concerned. 

Otherwise, it can be just pure instinct/need to go and they just go.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Who hasn't been peed on once? A few days ago, Little One was begging em to take him out. Well I thought he just wanted to play so I ignored him... All of a suddently my foot got wet. Little One peed on my foot.

Nubs has peed on my leg before as well.. and my foot... accidents both times. I've learned to stay on his left side. He lifts his right leg to pee.

Don't read so much into it. It happens.


----------



## MafiaPrincess (Jul 1, 2009)

I was at a JRT trial last year. Dog I was playing with for the day hiked on me and let it go. Everyone told me to buck up, he claimed me as his. Don't think it's a lack of respect really. More of an I have to pee NOW.. or your my person.


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

It's really no big deal. I took three of my little dogs to a run/walk event earlier this year and while we were waiting around for the start a young girl asked to pet them. I said sure, then glanced away for a moment to check on the event when I heard the girl cry out, "EWWW!!!" Tater had hiked on the poor girl's ankle and all I heard until we got into the car at the end of the event was her telling everyone, "That Tater dog peed on me!" I hadn't been peed on until recently when I picked up my AKC CHAMPION Chinese Crested who promptly peed on my calf after I was handed his lead to take him home. He did again in the park when I wasn't paying attention and he wasn't close enough to go on the bush. I guess he must know better than to pee on the judges, or he wouldn't have finished!


----------



## Bugsy (Jul 2, 2009)

ah... i feel much better.. thanks guys


----------



## ara28 (Feb 18, 2008)

I wouldn't take it personally. Stuff happens. 

Can't say that I've ever been peed on by my dog, but my dog almost peed on his own face once.


----------

